

Why One Million users for a Startup is a lot of people, more than you think - zooey
http://www.aorsi.com/wb/one_million_users_is_a_lot_of_people_more_than_you_think/

======
byoung2
All of the examples mentioned in the article (house party, indie concert,
baseball game, Woodstock) are constrained by geography. The beauty of the
internet is that it transcends geography, just like television does.

Take that concert with 90,000 people (the most people you can fit in a typical
stadium). Put it on TV and you can reach 5 million households (like Barbara
Streisand did in 1994 <http://barbra-
archives.com/tv/90s/concert_streisand.html>). Put it on Youtube and you can
reach 5 million people a week if you're lucky.

The best part about the internet is scale. With 1 billion people using it,
reaching just 1/10 of 1% is already a million people.

~~~
aorsi
The fact is that you have still to convince 1.000.000 people to use your
product. If Internet was 100 billion just reaching 1/1000 of 1% would be huge.

Because you are in a competition and if more people are there using the net,
more competitors you have there trying to attract those people.

And attracting people and convincing them to use your product is a difficult
task.

The steps toward one million are many. And IF you arrive there you still have
to figure out what to do with your users.

That's why I think having customers win hands down.

